# Ugh.... Baby goat poop issues



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

Baby is a bottle kid, born on Monday. He got plenty of colostrum, passed the tarry black poop & then had a lil of the light brownish baby poop.... Then nothing, for an entire night & up to 9am yesterday. Wasn't sure what to give him so I gave him a 6cc enema of body temp water mixed with 1cc of mineral oil....Within 5 minutes he passed quite a bit of the light brown baby poop, some of it mush, some formed into what looked like long, big grains of rice.

Thought all was well, until 4 hours later & still no poop. Did the tiny enema again & got a bit more of the same poop as before, but only a TINY bit. Same process again about 5 hours later. No poop last night. Repeated again this morning.....tiny , tiny bit again & nothing since then.

Should I use more than a 6cc enema? Whats up with him? I'm comparing his poop to his brothers that is dam raised, and what lil he has passed looks the same.

He's an Alpine kid, eats about 10oz-12oz at least every 4 hours, pees like crazy......... I swear it takes him at least 2 straight minutes to urinate he goes soo much. He's playful, alert, no temp...

Am I being paranoid for nothing? If he would just poop, on his own, I'd be thrilled, but since the last few enemas didn't really produce much of anything I worry. How much do they poop at this stage? Perhaps I'm expecting more than I should? He's leaving as a bottle baby Saturday & I want to be 100% positive he fine....

My other bottle kids were purchased after 2 weeks old, and the does last year were 1/2 dam raised, 1/2 bottle raised, so I didn't pay much attention to baby poop..... This kid though I pulled at birth & raised on CAE prevention......

Geez, ya know you have problems when you obsess over baby goat bowel movements.....


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Momma goats lick the babies rear ends to help to get them to go potty & also keep them clean. Have you tried wiping his butt with a warm rag? That may help.

If you think he's constipated what about putting a 1/2 teaspoon of Karo syrup in his bottle.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

Tried the rag, & the syrup..... It's not like hes constipated, just not making any poop if that makes any sense at all. His belly never feels overly full, and he's hopping in my kitchem as I type this...


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I don't know what else I'd try. Are you sure he's not going potty somewhere & your maybe missing it?


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

If he's doing well otherwise, I think I would take a wait and see attitude at this point. Today is only Thursday, so you still have a couple of days to make sure he is doing well before he leaves.


----------



## Lada (Jun 7, 2008)

It's been my experience with both human and goat babies that the frequency of poop is very individual and doesn't necessarily mean there is anything wrong with them. Some poop almost constantly, and others seem to "save up" and have one huge blowout once or twice a day (or even less frequently). In the absence of other symptoms, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks, I'm taking the wait & see option, but still no poop since the tiny amount early yesterday. I need him gone, I'm getting attached. He walks with me while I do chores, watches TV with me, nibbles me while I cook & is too cute!

BUT, I can't in good faith send him off without knowing he's ok  If he'd just poop, I'd be fine, but I just can't belive the absence of poop, for this long, is normal. 

He is literally with me 24/7, & if not with me, he's in a plastic dog crate with a towel in it...... So if he had gone, I'd see it. His bed stays clean & even with the enema last night, no poop..... It's seriously like he isn't making any...


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I bet he "goes" tonight.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

He's just waiting for the chance to jump on your bed right after you put on a clean bottom sheet and have turned your back to grab the top sheet.


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

Oat Bucket Farm, the thought of the site of that, just cracks me up. You can almost hear him saying, "He he he he, I'm just waiting, come on, come on, turn you back, come on I have to go! TURN YOUR BACK NOW!" LOLOLOL

Is the baby hunching his back up and wagging his tail or anything like that? If he is that's a good sign that he is constipated. Sometimes they will just walk on tiptoes, hunched up and wagging the tail for a little while. If that's the case, then seriously, yes, use more than 6 cc. I have had little ones where I have used 2 full 10 cc syringes of warm water. But what I do, is fill them up, so to speak and put them in the bathtub and then not only do they get rid of the water and anything that is in there, but you can get a good look at what they pass, and you can tell if they truly are constipated that way.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

Nope, no back hunching, tippy toe walking, nothing. He is the picture of baby perfection, eagerly finishes all bottles, pees normally, runs, hops & dances about, sleeps well and he's a quiet baby. Only time he ever makes a sound is when he needs to pee (when hes locked in the crate) or when he is mouthing my pants because I'm taking too long to fix a bottle.

Despite the enemas, he didn't go yesterday or last night. This morning I gave him 15cc & he finally went with me using a warm damp cloth to clean him & he went on his own again about 15 minutes later. Hopefully this is a sign that this is the end of this mess. It's frustrating obsessing over bowel movements!

His brother, even though hes dam raised, is going on his own, without the aid of momma cleaning him & is starting to make lil goat berries..... Bottle baby is still having the light colored baby poop. He is suppossed to leave today, but unless he goes again, without an enema, he'll have to stay here.


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

Bet he does fine now. He just wants to stay with you longer.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Well is the little bugger still with you or is he going potty on his own now & off to his new home?


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

Yea, laugh at me.

Been chasing this kid with the enemas, probably have tramatized him, and today I figured it out.

Karma, my Chinese Crested, was cleaning him! When I'd take him out of his crate to run outside to pee, she'd clean up any mess in the kennel while I was outside...... 

Yea ...... Color me embarassed. :ashamed:

He went to his new home today and all is well.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm not laughing...really I'm not. Okay, I am :hysterical: Glad he is okay.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Well at least you know there's nothing wrong with the little guy! Nothing wrong with the little dog either, that's just what they do although it is so gross I know!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Good doggie! But she is supposed to let you know she is doing it! LOL!!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Don't let that puppy lick your face.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Don't let that puppy lick your face.


LOL Alice, she eats goat berries, kills rats, & still tries to clean the bottoms of 2 adult barn cats (they were 2 week old orphans she raised)....... No way do the dogs luck us! Yuck!!!!


----------

